# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  I was hoping for an opinion on a domestic

## BigJ2003

Has anyone dealt with Arctic Trans? is their lab the Kraken? Sorry admin if I broke a rule by posting like this. Im still getting use to everything here

----------


## BigJ2003

Has anyone dealt with Arctic Trans? is their lab the Kraken? Sorry admin if I broke a rule by posting like this. Im still getting use to everything here

----------


## BigJ2003

So Nobody has heard of either Brand or Lab?

----------


## DinAZ

> Has anyone dealt with Arctic Trans? is their lab the Kraken? Sorry admin if I broke a rule by posting like this. Im still getting use to everything here


I don't have tons of experience with AAS but I have made a few orders, 2 of which were from Arctic Titans. I get stuff from EU via 1 website, and I have gotten orals and ancillaries from Arctic Titans. Arctic Titans say there is some research that says chewables give more bioavailability than just swallowing a pill.

They use a sugary base for many of the orals. IDK if the higher bioavailability of chewables is true or not, but I know their stuff is legit because I munched 1-2 of their Anavar candies per day for a month and it worked really well for me. Also, I have always been self-conscious about my right nip and pec seeming a little bigger/fatter ever since I was a teen so I'm pretty sure it was pubertal gyno so i decided to order Ralox from them. I started their Raloxifene 2 weeks ago and it has worked really well so far.

I have no basis for comparison since they are the only domestic UGL I have used, but their oral gear & ancillaries have worked really well for me so I have no reason to doubt them. They also ship super fast.

FYI the Titan guys told me they are taking a little summer vacation/rest/restock break for a bit so you prob don't want to order until they are back open. They didn't give an exact time frame but alluded to opening shop back up later this month.

----------


## DinAZ

It looks like you made 2 threads with the exact same question. I'm not going to answer twice, but I did answer your other thread (looks like a mod merged the threads  :Smilie: )

https://forums.steroid.com/discussio...-domestic.html

----------


## BigJ2003

thanks Din for the response. really appreciate it. sorry Mods for making 2 threads. didnt know if i posted the question in the right section first.

----------


## dpstore

> Has anyone dealt with Arctic Trans? is their lab the Kraken? Sorry admin if I broke a rule by posting like this. Im still getting use to everything here


Why deal with any brands that is not known or have any labtest ?

----------


## DinAZ

> Why deal with any brands that is not known or have any labtest ?


In the USA most lab grade gear and raws come from EU and Asia. Most stuff made in North America is from UGLs I'd think since very few AAS are available by prescription in the USA. Ordering from a domestic UGL has no risk of getting stuck in customs and comes in 2-3 days instead of 2-3 weeks which is nice for someone needing an AI or more gear fast. I found Titans on a review website and they were in the top 10 list of domestic suppliers so I don't think they are exactly unknown.

I like the idea of lab grade stuff too but a lot of guys with more experience than me are happy using UGL gear so I figure it is good to keep an open mind.

----------

